# Air Conditioning Awful Smell



## pilotdan (May 19, 2005)

As we have recently ambled out of what was the summer and into the far cooler and less humid times of Fall, I have not been using the aircon and have been running it on ECON to improve my MPG and performance (very slightly!).
Today was a little warmer and I decided to flip the air con back on. 
Almost imediately a terrible smell filled the cabin, which took a few minutes to clear even on full blast. Kind of Very Old Gym socks stench.
This did happen the other day to a lesser extent, but I thought nothing of it.
I usually run the aircon normally, not on recirc and dont smoke etc as the hand book suggests this as a possible cause.
Before I go to the dealer who will again make me feel like a child through my lack of technical knowledge, has anyone else experienced this? Should I be cleaning the 'filter' wherever that may be?
The vehicle is a 2004 with 13500 miles on it and we just got back from a long trip up state last weekend.....
Perhaps there is a dead animal in there somewhere.....


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Air Conditioning Awful Smell (pilotdan)*

I've already had the A/C cleaned and deodorized and now mine is getting really smelly again. I'll get it checked when I take it in.


----------



## youngjh (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Air Conditioning Awful Smell (pilotdan)*

See the previous discussion here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1888087
I had mine in a few weeks ago and they "deodorized" it. Perfumed is more accurate with no correction of the actual problem. It has cooled off here so I am driving with the windows open in the mornings, but when I turn on the AC in the evenings it wreaks again.
Good luck.


----------



## pilotdan (May 19, 2005)

Thanks, I just read the linked article.
I will have a look at the filter in a while and then book it in with the local VW stealer for a 'fix'.
Thanks


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

get the airsept treatment
(it's not a perfume)


----------



## BJMRGTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Air Conditioning Awful Smell (pilotdan)*

Funny you posted this. Usually on my 5 min. trip to work I don't use the Ac but last weekend I went through a touchless car wash and used the AC afterward and the smell was AWFUL. I wasn't sure if it was the air in the wash or what. I have not run AC in a while and wondered if that was it.
I go in for a 10k checkup sometime so I may have them look at it.


----------



## insguy (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Air Conditioning Awful Smell (BJMRGTIVR6)*

I'm going in Thursday for my second Airsept treatment in 12 months. VW customer care tells me that there's nothing permanent they can do about the stink and I'll just have to have the treatment done periodically throughout my ownership of the Treg. I got feisty at that point, and suggested that having a stinky AC would diminish the resale value of my vehicle. The rep said something vague about discussing extending the warranty to cover the repeated treatments. Yeah...I'll believe that when I see it.
BTW, I replaced the cabin air filter a couple of weeks back...no effect. Still stinky.
So much for German engineering! They've engineered in a design flaw that can't be fixed...


----------



## chicago_gal_950 (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Air Conditioning Awful Smell (insguy)*

I had the same issue which was resolved by foam treatment into the A/C system. You have to kill the mildew that is inside.
I do believe it is a design flaw and will resurface eventually. Foam treatment was done in the spring and has held up so far, but also it has been a dry year....


----------



## nicholi57 (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Air Conditioning Awful Smell (pilotdan)*

expect to deal with this about once a year. cleaning it removes it but dosen't keep it from growing back.


----------



## pilotdan (May 19, 2005)

Who pays for the treatment? Me? or is it warrantied??


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

A home remedy quick-fix is to run the heat on high with motor running and windows open with out sitting in the vehicle for 10mins.
Cy


_Modified by cybulman at 8:38 PM 10-5-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (cybulman)*

Also make sure any drains are cleared out.


----------



## chicago_gal_950 (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (pilotdan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pilotdan* »_Who pays for the treatment? Me? or is it warrantied??
 Mine was handled by dealer under warranty.


----------



## DonPablo50 (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: (chicago_gal_950)*

I've had my toureg for over a year now, and I haven't experienced this smell. Maybe you could get the dealer to clean it out and sanitize it.


----------



## insguy (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Spock,
I believe you've hit the nail on the head, but I don't think my dealer knows where these drains are. All other cars I've had leave a puddle underneath after using the AC - my Treg never has.
Can you explain to me where these drains are located and how I might clear them out?
Thanks!


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Spock is right...if you do not see a little puddle under front & center end after use of AC on a warm day...then your drains coils are clogged and must be cleared.
Problem is most VW service techs will even have a hard time locating them.
Cy


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (cybulman)*

The Phaeton repair manual very clearly explains where the drain hoses are, and how to remove and/or clean them. It is in section 87 of the repair manual. Because all VW manuals follow a DIN standard for indexing, you should be able to find the same information in section 87 of the Touareg manual.
I think Jim is right on the money with his guess of a blocked drain hose. If the condensate drain is blocked, then water will accumulate in the bottom of the evaporator compartment. When this water becomes warm, it will then be a breeding ground for mould, fungi, etc. My guess is that once you get the drains cleared and functioning properly, you can then wash the evaporator and evaporator compartment out, and this should solve the problem for good.
Michael


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_The Phaeton repair manual very clearly explains where the drain hoses are, and how to remove and/or clean them. It is in section 87 of the repair manual. Because all VW manuals follow a DIN standard for indexing, you should be able to find the same information in section 87 of the Touareg manual.
I think Jim is right on the money with his guess of a blocked drain hose. If the condensate drain is blocked, then water will accumulate in the bottom of the evaporator compartment. When this water becomes warm, it will then be a breeding ground for mould, fungi, etc. My guess is that once you get the drains cleared and functioning properly, you can then wash the evaporator and evaporator compartment out, and this should solve the problem for good.
Michael

Sure enough, section 87. I'll try to post a copy of it tomorrow on Club Touareg and put a link here.


----------



## shgolden (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: Air Conditioning Awful Smell (chicago_gal_950)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chicago_gal_950* »_I had the same issue which was resolved by foam treatment into the A/C system. You have to kill the mildew that is inside.
I do believe it is a design flaw and will resurface eventually. Foam treatment was done in the spring and has held up so far, but also it has been a dry year....


Not really a design flaw as any car A/C system will form mildew on the evaporator if you turn off the A/C without running fresh air through it with the A/C compressor turned off at the end of your trip. The same odor ocurred on my Honda Accord, my Acura Integra, my dad's Eagle Vision, etc... Maybe some cars are better at draining off the residual moisture after you shut off the A/C, but it's the very nature of the beast for mildew to form on a wet evaporator after the car is turned off for the night.
Just run outside air through the system with the compressor off the last few minutes of your journey, and no more smell the next time you turn it on.


----------



## insguy (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Air Conditioning Awful Smell (shgolden)*

"Just run outside air through the system with the compressor off the last few minutes of your journey, and no more smell the next time you turn it on."
Yeah, that's what one dealer told me about a month ago, so I tried a variety of intervals prior to shutting down. No dice. I ran in econ. mode for three days and still smelled the stink the next time I turned the compressor on. I believe I have a drainage problem and mentioned this to the dealer my Treg is visiting today. Don't know if they'll investigate this angle, though.


----------



## shgolden (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: Air Conditioning Awful Smell (insguy)*

If drying out the evaporator before turning off the engine doesn't help, the dealer needs to spray the evaporator to get rid of the mildew. Drying off the evaporator helps keep the mildew from starting.
A partially clogged evaporator drain will also lead to this condition. Do you see a puddle of water under your vehicle after it's been parked? On a humid day, and if you're running the A/C, you should.
Have the dealer check your drain, do the evaporator treatment, and then be sure to dry the evaporator after A/C use to keep the problem from happening again.
Do a google on "musty A/C" and you'll see all of the Dodge, Ford, Toyota and other owners who've complained about the same problem. It's very common with today's car A/C, especially in humid climates.

_Modified by shgolden at 2:14 AM 10-8-2005_


_Modified by shgolden at 6:03 PM 10-10-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Info on the HVAC drains here: http://forums.clubtouareg.com/ftopic5395.html


----------



## insguy (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Air Conditioning Awful Smell (spockcat)*

Thanks, Spock. I've printed these diagrams and may dig into this over the weekend. Got my Treg back from the dealer, and somewhat predictably, they could not duplicate the concern - therefore, no repair. Guess I'm on my own...


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Air Conditioning Awful Smell (insguy)*

You know, something that also works is to put the Blower on high, then go to the vents on the outside of the car, under the windshield. Spray into those vents a can of Lysol disinfectant, this will kill the bacteria/mold that causes the smell. Pat Goss told me this by the way.


_Modified by NightTrain EX at 11:05 AM 10-10-2005_


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Air Conditioning Awful Smell (NightTrain EX)*

I guess that would be aerosol Lysol Disinfectant.
Who is Pat Goss?
Cy


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Air Conditioning Awful Smell (cybulman)*

Yes sorry...it is the Aerosol version!!! Pat Goss is the Mechanical Specialist on MotorWeek.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Air Conditioning Awful Smell (NightTrain EX)*

Thanks for the useful knowledge posts.
Cy


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Air Conditioning Awful Smell (NightTrain EX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NightTrain EX* »_ ...go to the vents on the outside of the car, under the windshield. Spray into those vents a can of Lysol disinfectant...


*WHOA* - Wait a minute! Check first to see if your vehicle has an outside air quality sensor (pollution sensor) that automatically switches the HVAC system to recirculation mode if it senses that the quality of the air being drawn into the plenum is poor (high hydrocarbon levels). I don't know if Touaregs have this system, which is sometimes called 'Automatic Recirculation' - I know all Phaetons have it, and they use the same 4 zone Climatronic as Touaregs do.
If your vehicle has such a sensor, and you spray a chemical such as Lysol over it - goodbye to the sensor. It will be toast.
Michael


----------



## archrenov8 (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Air Conditioning Awful Smell (insguy)*

After complaining several times about fowl odors when starting up after my TREG was sitting in the sun during warm to hot weather, with no dealer fix, I have gotten into the habit of hitting the REST button at the end of each trip, which seems to have helped a bit until recently. In the last few weeks, I have gotten foggy windows inside the TREG when I return, which makes me think something else is wrong now.
Going in for service in few weeks.
My ML automatically went into REST mode for 20 minutes after each trip, I guess to prevent the build-up of moisture and mold in the evaporator section.
When I do get the musty smell, I find that running the first thirty seconds with the two front windows open evacuates the cabin of overheated and smelly air.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Air Conditioning Awful Smell (archrenov8)*

For those that have this issue you may want to treat the evaporator directly at the source. If you have changed your climate control air filter, which you should do regularly, (BTW the filter panel itself could be a source of the lingering smell and reocurance) you can see the evaporator when the lower access cover and air filter panel is removed.
After you pull out the air filter, turn the blower motor on low speed and spray an anti-bacteria/fungi spray right on the evaporator. Again, the evaporator will be visable as it is the component the air filter goes immediately before. Once you get a good saturation of the spray on the coils/fins, turn off the blower immediately to allow the coils to super soak - perhaps over night (shut the windows and door on the car too so the anti-bacterial stays in high concentration). Then, the next morning you can put a new air filter panel in and close the lower access cover. The point is to have the blower suck at the lowest speed the anti-bacterial/fungi spray and then let it sit, don't keep running the blower! I would also put the air filter access panel back on after saturating the coil so the level stays high as long as possible to combat the pesky bacteria/fungi growing on the coils...
Just my 2 cents.










_Modified by V10 at 1:54 PM 10-15-2005_


----------



## pilotdan (May 19, 2005)

After having visited the dealer and showed them exactly how the smell suddenly appears when you turn on the A/C, they have said they will need to keep the vehicle for a whole day and carry out some tests.
As the car is not considered 'un driveable' I am stuck with out a vehicle. I will again ask if they feel that they would drive it themselves, and yes its still warm out there, particularly in the sun, to need A/C.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

I lived with the smell for a couple of months. Here are the salient facts:
• Smell was of the dirty sock variety, after the sock has been sitting and steeping in it juices for a few days. Definitely lactic acid bacteria, *not* mildew.
• Smell was present in econ mode and in A/C mode.
• A/C drain was clear (as expected, as the smell was present in econ mode)
• Did not check whether the air intake reservoir drain was clear, as removal of the plenum cover seemed a bit tricky.
• Had pollen filter replaced today as part of the 20,000 mile service. According to the mechanic, the pollen filter was gross. I should have asked him to describe its smell, but I didn't really want to make him dig it out of the garbage. Plus, what if a dirty sock was right there in the garbage?
• Drove home (not very far) and the smell appeared to be gone.
There you have it.


----------



## BJMRGTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: (sciencegeek)*

any more smells from running the AC?
i have just started to run the AC more now and hte smell is back. 
I had the dealer "fix" it by just perfuming the interior.
i may have to take th eTouareg in soon for another check.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_
• Smell was of the dirty sock variety, after the sock has been sitting and steeping in it juices for a few days. Definitely lactic acid bacteria, *not* mildew.

But did you use molecular evolutionary methodology to illuminate the function of the bacteria? Or just your nose?


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (BJMRGTIVR6)*

http://www.airsept.com/index.php?loadmod=products


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (BJMRGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BJMRGTIVR6* »_any more smells from running the AC?
i have just started to run the AC more now and hte smell is back. 

Smell was indeed gone for many months ... it is now starting to come back ever so slightly ... I'll have the pollen filter replaced at 30K, which should be in another few months.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_But did you use molecular evolutionary methodology to illuminate the function of the bacteria? Or just your nose?
















My nose (and yours too) is a marvelous piece of molecular evolution. Even better are the noses of dogs and mice and other animals that use olfaction more than we do. We have a few hundred so-called Olfactory Receptor genes, each of which produces a protein (the Olfactory Receptor) that acts as a specific chemical sensor in your nasal epithelium. Dogs and mice have about a thousand. Each odorant (a volatile molecule that is given off by things that smell) binds to one or a few slightly different receptors; the combination of odorants stimulates their specific receptors, and that's translated to a nerve impulse. So, in distinguishing the odorants that came off the pollen filter and identifying them as produced by lactic acid bacteria and not mildew, I did use molecular evolutionary methodology!


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

Try Auto air conditioner Cleaner and Deodotizer by Interdynamics. http://WWW.ID-USA.COM.
There is a TSB 87 06 01 May 26,2006 for the cleaning and coating of the Evaporator coil or coils.(2 zone or 4 zone),using AirSept. Products.Marty


----------



## BJMRGTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: (depiry)*

Well, I had my AC odor problem "solved" in July and a week later, it was back, smelled like they just perfumed it. I don't normally drive with AC since my work is less than 10 minutes away. I will be going on a slight road trip in 2 weeks and want to have the 20k service and the Air-Sept process done. The technicians can't do the service on a SAturday and cannot do the service after 5pm, leaving me no option but to take it during my work schedule. And they are telling me that it is not "un-driveable", so no rental car will be given. Last time they gave us a rental and the woman on the phone said she will have to get back to me about a rental. Maybe I should tell them my brakes are not working like they should in order to get the Touareg to be un-driveable and therefore a rental issued (but of course they'll tell me they are fine and I need to pay the rental.)
any thoughts on the matter? I know it should be covered under warranty but how about a car in return for the issue. Any ideas?


----------



## Mr.Tregman (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Air Conditioning Awful Smell (spockcat)*

Hi Spockat,
I'm having probs locating the evaporator drain line. Could you please re-post that link.
Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Air Conditioning Awful Smell (Mr.Tregman)*

You will have to go over to Club Touareg and search. They have migrated their servers and all the links changed.


----------



## laissezfaire (Feb 15, 2007)

klimacleaner is your answer. I had an awful smell that would not go away whenever I turned on the AC. I used this once and after two days it was fresh air!!!
http://classic-motoring.stores....html


----------



## Soft Roader (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Air Conditioning Awful Smell (spockcat)*

Hi spokcat, I have tried to find that link with no luck. I have this problem due to the A/C which never seems to drip under the car. wet carpets and so forth is new though and I am convinced it's the A/C. The car is in Durango and my dealer in Aurora, 380 miles away. We just had a service there in June 09 but later came the heat and humidity to SW Colorado and wet carpet and under the glove box. I cannot find any diagrams of where to find this drain.
BTW the dealer in Sante Fe last August said the climate was so dry it doesn't need to drain, a likely story?


----------



## docii (Apr 15, 2007)

had this happen to my mothers touareg
a simlple clean was all it needed. however the clean itself was not easy. it seemed to be all decaying leaves. make sure you get in the wheel wells good. inside is where alot of the air passes through for the ac system.
i watched the stealership do it. i changed out the cabin air but that didnt help so i had them do the rest.


----------

